
Evolutionary programming – the next big wave of growth in A.I? - majikarp
https://www.zeroequalsfalse.press/2019/01/08/evolution/
======
StreamBright
It is kind of funny to see this. Evolutionary programming was around for a
very long time. Is there some novelty happened recently that brought it into
the spotlight?

